# Kitchen Cabinet Drawer Fronts



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

So my cabinet build project continues with 8 cabinets almost ready to be installed. Just need to attach the doors and drawer fronts. The drawer boxes are already installed into the cabinets. 

Concerning the drawer fronts, what is the recommended way for attaching to the drawer box? I'm thinking I can use double sided tape to temporarily hold the fronts in place and in alignment. But at that point is it just a matter of drilling the holes for the handle and let those screws hold it together?

Thanks,
Tom.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I drill 3/16" holes through the front of the drawer body and then I use 1" truss head (or washer head) phillips screws to secure the face to the drawer body. How many? That depends on the size and style of the drawer. Smaller upper drawers get two screws, each about 1"+ from the inner side. Large drawers get 4 screws. Really large drawers, like 30" or wider, will get 6 screws, the extra 2 going in the center. Since I most often make frame and panel faces, the screws go into the rails. Then they also get the pulls. But sometimes people want the pulls along the top rail instead of in the center, so their screws don't amount to anything for holding the face on.


I'm sure others will have different methods.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Tom-G said:


> So my cabinet build project continues with 8 cabinets almost ready to be installed. Just need to attach the doors and drawer fronts. The drawer boxes are already installed into the cabinets.
> 
> Concerning the drawer fronts, what is the recommended way for attaching to the drawer box? I'm thinking I can use double sided tape to temporarily hold the fronts in place and in alignment. But at that point is it just a matter of drilling the holes for the handle and let those screws hold it together?
> 
> ...


Double sided tape would be alright to get the fronts aliened. Then put a couple screws into the front from inside the drawer. I normally do it by measurements and use staples to hold the front in place until I can put screws in.


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

I drive in screws from the inside of the box so that the points show through. I press the drawer front in place and it makes a mark on the front. I drill pilot holes (*not* through and through) and attach the fronts. Then the handles are drilled and screwed.

Washer head screws work well: https://www.nailplant.com/v/vspfiles/photos/N72303844-2.jpg


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for the replies. Makes sense to screw the boxes and fronts together.


----------

